# Custom Light (T5HO + LED)



## Chris92486 (Dec 16, 2010)

I have an idea for a tank im going to be setting up and want to know everyones opinion on my light idea. I want the AGA 17 Gallon Tank. Its 24" Long 12" Wide and 14" Tall.

This light fixture is going to hang from 2 poles (bent conduit) over the tank. The fixture is made out of wood and going to be covered by Formica just like the stand im going to build.

The lights are 2x24w T5 Retro Kit w/reflectors and 8 Cool White 6500K Led's and the 3 in the center will be RBG (Red, Blue, Green) LED's for supplemental plant color. 2 fans will be mounted in the top and all wires ran through the conduit down the back of the stand.

Give me your opinions on this setup.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Just make sure the T5s have individual reflectors so they shoot anough light down to the tank.

--Nikolay


----------



## Chris92486 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes, they each will have reflectors. What do you think overall about this setup?


----------



## ghostmonk (Jul 6, 2009)

I would place the conduits one the ends and not the center of the background 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris92486 (Dec 16, 2010)

I was thinking about that but i was worried about the weight.

I was going to do a single pole off the side.


----------



## saint (Feb 17, 2010)

Design wise i think it looks great! only because it looks like mine except mines the other way around 
I have 4 T5HO's in the middle and leds on the out side

I use the leds only as a sunrise/sunset affect

Heres a pic of the bottom (not painted)









Here you can just make out the fan holes in the top


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

Saint - Did you build that yourself? it's amazing! you should start a thread of your own with build info.


----------



## saint (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Indignation, yeah i did it myself

heres a link if your interested 
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/71119-2ft-crs-cbs-diy-tank-journal.html


----------

